# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن > منتدى الجزائر >  فديو محمية جزائرية مكسوة بالثلوج طوال العام

## دليلة

ماشاء الله عليك يابلادي

----------


## إن الله يراك

يا الله عنجد حلووووووووووووة   تسلم ايديكي

----------


## دموع الغصون

من أجمل الجبال في العالم رائع جداً 
الجزائر الخضراء تتميز بطبيعتها الخلابة و بأهلها الرائعين 
أبدعتِ " دليلة " بهذا الطرح

----------


## دليلة

يعطيكم الصحة على المرور تشرفت بزااف

----------


## محمد العزام

يعطيكي العافية دليلة 

ماشاء الله هالمنظر كثير حلو

----------


## بسمه

ما شاء الله منظر روعه ,, تسلم ايدك

----------


## دليلة

يسلمووو على المرور أهلا وسهلا  :Cgiving: 

وهدي دعوة مني الكم عشان تشوفو سحر الجزائر

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

ما شاء الله 

كتير حلوو تلج

----------


## shams spring

كتيـــــــر حلو منظر التلج ....  :31d13c231e: 

 يسلمو دليلية والله يخلي الجزائر واهلها يا رب ^_^  :Icon26:

----------


## دليلة

اهلا وسهلا .. يسلمووو على المرور

----------


## (dodo)

ما شاء الله  كثير حلوة 
والتلج بجنن 
يسلمو وووووو

----------


## دليلة

صحيتو على المرور تشرفت

----------

